# Calendar Photos (HELP NEEDED)



## Guernica (May 1, 2008)

This is the criteria for our 2009 calendar and I just can not seem to grasp the "theme" it is, as you can read below, "Forester - The Vehicle for All Seasons"

I just can't figure out how to portray "the seasons" in a photo of a car and was wondering if anyone would be willing to lend a helping hand.

Thanks in advance

G


Ladies and Gentlemen, members of our board:

We want to see what you creative and talented members can do.  

The theme for the 2009 subaruforester.org calendar is out, and the theme is:

Forester - The Vehicle for All Seasons

We want you to be ALL OVER THIS!! We are looking for well composed shots featuring the Forester surrounded by the seasons - spring, summer, fall, and of course winter.

Professional tips

Here are some helpful observations from past years:

Make the shot as HIGH QUALITY image as your camera equipment will allow. I'll be setting up an FTP site where we can accept whatever file size pictures you can send, so don't be bashful with the Megapixels.

Make sure that the Forester is large enough in the scale of the photo. If it's taking up less than 25% of the total "surface area" of the picture, then get CLOSER!! Make sure not to take it to the extreme, however. If it takes more than 75% of the total "surface area", we might not have the ability to crop it to the proper dimensions.

Composition is important too. Don't "hide" the Forester - especially since it's the focus of the photograph. I know it's artistic and all, but I want to SEE the car, not the objects in front of it.

Lighting is EXTREMELY important. Harsh glare and harsh shadows are NOT good. We like a little reflection, which enhances the lines of the car, but if the lines of the car are washed out, that's not so good. There were some photographs I simply LOVED which had the fatal flaw of glare on the windshield or other surfaces which simply obliterated those parts of the car. 

If I were to make predictions about next year, the calendar entries are going to simply get better, and the decision making is going to get that much more difficult.

Why would I post this up now?

Fall is in season. I'm sure that there are people who have simply gorgeous scenes for fall, the leaves changing color, maybe some inspiration for a calendar entry that won't come before we have to close submissions for next year. Winter? I think we only had a very small handful of entries with snow in them...you guys have the entire winter season to think about this, and produce some of the best photographs this board has ever seen.

I know certain areas of the world have "specialty" seasons, which set them apart from any other part of the world, while other seasons might not be so pronounced.

I want the BEST you guys have ever produced!!


----------



## lockwood81 (May 2, 2008)

Summer:  I'd get shots of a Forester at the beach with surf boards leaning against it. Or at a lake with a picnic near by.  Or lightly lit with firworks in the background.  Or near a pond with fishing gear laid out.

Fall:  Forester with a pile of brown leaves near, maybe something Thanksgiving like going on, Halloween...

Winter:  Forester in snow, chirstmas tree near, snowman, near a lake someone is ice fishing in.

Spring: Forester in a field of flowers, Forester on a campus with graduates standing around it...sunflowers.....

Just some ideas.


----------



## dangergoinoff (May 21, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> Summer: I'd get shots of a Forester at the beach with surf boards leaning against it. Or at a lake with a picnic near by. Or lightly lit with firworks in the background. Or near a pond with fishing gear laid out.
> 
> Fall: Forester with a pile of brown leaves near, maybe something Thanksgiving like going on, Halloween...
> 
> ...


 
They seem lik exactly what would be required. Pity it will take all year to get the shots.


----------



## cszakolczai (May 22, 2008)

yeah just get a Subaru Forester and mess around with it.  Sounds like fun, wish I had a Subaru Forester haha.


----------



## EW1066 (May 22, 2008)

Why a year? Spring and fall are happening right now....winter and summer in the next 3 month. Get your head out of your own hemisphere and think globally. If the forester is only available in the northern or southern hemisphere it will take a year. Otherwise...


Vince


----------



## Big Bully (May 22, 2008)

Another thing you can do is take the Forester to the mountains, you can get all types of photos there. That is if you have mountains. I know we still have snow in our mountains, so you can get spring summer and winter shots there. Take pictures of people fishing, getting ready to take a hike, find snow chains and if you have to find cotton batting and there ya go you have snow. 
Pick leaves off of trees and let them dry out put them on and around the Forester, find pumpkins, and corn stalks and you have a fall picture.
Just some more ideas for you, have fun!


----------



## dangergoinoff (May 22, 2008)

EW1066 said:


> Why a year? Spring and fall are happening right now....winter and summer in the next 3 month. Get your head out of your own hemisphere and think globally. If the forester is only available in the northern or southern hemisphere it will take a year. Otherwise...
> 
> 
> Vince


 
Spring and Fall happen in the same part of the world at the same time? Geez the Northern Hemisphere must be messed up :lmao:


----------



## cdanddvdpublisher (May 22, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> Summer:  I'd get shots of a Forester at the beach with surf boards leaning against it. Or at a lake with a picnic near by.  Or lightly lit with firworks in the background.  Or near a pond with fishing gear laid out.
> 
> Fall:  Forester with a pile of brown leaves near, maybe something Thanksgiving like going on, Halloween...
> 
> ...



Shooting with skis and snowboards or outside of a lodge could also work for winter photos


----------

